
A Brief, Incomplete, and Mostly Wrong History of Programming Languages - Immortalin
http://james-iry.blogspot.com/2009/05/brief-incomplete-and-mostly-wrong.html?m=1
======
lrondanini
Thanks a lot! That is hilarious!

